# Which food and how to switch?



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, at the moment we are giving Ollie puppy food - Pedigree Chum because that's what he is used to - but we are thinking about whether or not to move him onto dry food.

If we did decide, I assume that it is best to gradually mix the wet and dry until you go totally dry? Is there a preferable age to do this?

TIA.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I personally would start switching him now to whatever you prefer. I feed raw meat/bones/offal and veg but if I were feeding a kibble I would opt for one with no grain in it such as Eden, Fish4dogs or similar. A lot of people on this forum recommend Barking Heads (the grain content varies in the flavours do check packaging labels carefully) and I did feed the chicken variety it to Roo for a short while when she was being a really fussy eater and it cleared up her gunky ears where nothing else worked!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Canagan is another good one to look at.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> I personally would start switching him now to whatever you prefer. I feed raw meat/bones/offal and veg but if I were feeding a kibble I would opt for one with no grain in it such as Eden, Fish4dogs or similar. A lot of people on this forum recommend Barking Heads (the grain content varies in the flavours do check packaging labels carefully) and I did feed the chicken variety it to Roo for a short while when she was being a really fussy eater and it cleared up her gunky ears where nothing else worked!


What's the concern with the grain?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We feed Barking Heads (BH) grain free varieties, Lola also gets raw eggs, sweet potato, banana, apple, chicken wings, other uncooked bones and meat. I am grain free also so would not give Lola grain. Here's a link to some general info but there's lots of info out there if you google:

http://www.petfooddirect.com/Shop/Nutrition-Center/benefits-of-grain-free-dog-food

I would be swapping over ASAP. We love BH, Lola's favourite is Good Hair Day. There are lots of other kibble feeders here who will be able to provide info on other ranges I'm sure.


----------



## Steve Squire (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting stuff, my 8 week old came to us on Wainwrights, is this any good? The vet today recommended Pro Plan, but funnily enough, that's what he sells!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Mmm yes I have Binky on non grain too. She has orijen kibble and Lily's kitchen wet food. 
Lower quality dog food has meat derivatives in it and not actual meat, so that was why I went this direction. This was all new to me too when I got a dog, I had a cat that I fed Whiskas and he lived for 18 years! There are days when I want to crack open the Chappie, but my pooch has thrived on grain free so I have stuck with it... Welcome to the mine field of feeding your poo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The science plans etc are full of chemicals! I don't know why vets sell that food! It's expensive and we are led to believe its good... No way. I couldn't even understand the ingredient list! I haven't used wainrights but I hear pretty good reviews, there are other people here who know more. Hopefully they can help!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

The story goes that dry food means solid poos. In your experience is that correct?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Barf = solid poo ........


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

ooh I was having my lunch then too...


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Tecstar said:


> The story goes that dry food means solid poos. In your experience is that correct?


Nope that is not correct. Finding the right food for your dog = solid poo. I had mine on Barking Heads kibble for a while...runny poo galore


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Duckdog said:


> Welcome to the mine field of feeding your poo


Yes, it seems it is a minefield! We can't even decide whether to go wet or dry, or even to have a mixed diet. Obviously i'm drawn to Bakers, Butchers, Wagg or Pedigree as they are heavily promoted. There's brands that are labelled as natural like Arden Grange, James Wellbeloved, Laughing Dog, Natures Harvest, Wainwrights which you can get a Pets At Home. Then there are the brands that have been mentioned here that appear to be specialised (if that's the right word) and cost a bit more. 

I don't know where to start. I'm not a fan of additives and unnecessary ingredients, but don't want to break the bank. Wainrights is looking a good option because I can get it locally, but if my sums are correct dry food will last longer so you can afford to spend a bit more. I might just have to see what I like the look of and if Ollie likes it then everyone's a winner.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I think the general rule is 'if you can buy it in a supermarket, then it's not a brilliant food'. Raffy is on a wet food called 'Natures Diet' because it was the only one that didn't give him runny poos and we tried a few including BH. It seems to be a trial and error situation and some puppies(and older ones too) have a delicate stomach. Good luck with finding one that both your puppy and you are happy with


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Found this site which is quite helpful in comparing ingredients: http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper came to us on fish for dogs and had seriously runny poo, we put him on science plan as our previous dog was on it for 16 1/2 years and thrived but he was still up and down with that. Now on barking heads and the only runny poo is when he eats something out of the garden!! His coat is glossy his eyes clear and generally a happy chappy! As a treat he has sweet potato in his kong mixed with cream cheese or peanut butter and the balance works well. At first it seems like you are always going to have a poo with tummy troubles and constant trips to the vets but once you get the right food they do fab  this is my experience anyway. Jasper sometimes gets a bit fussy but I sprinkle on a homemade liver treat crumbled up on top and he devours it  good luck x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks all. Just ordered a 2kg bag of BH Puppy Days so we'll see if he takes to that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Hope he gets on ok with the BH. It's worth going more expensive as usually the quality of the food is so much better you actually feed them less. So even though it looks like you're getting a cheaper food with something like Bakers etc you have to feed them alot more and you will find that the price can sometimes only be a little different when you work out how much more you end up feeding them.

I'm on James Wellbeloved (well not me, Samson!!!) and he has lovely firm poos with not much smell. But it will all depend on what suits your pup.


----------

